
Unboxing Apple's 700 Dollar Wheels - flowerlad
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpEZFp_IZJs
======
JMTQp8lwXL
A company that can sell $700 wheels for a desktop case deserves to be worth $1
trillion. A truly remarkable brand. Who else could pull that off?

~~~
reddotX
drug cartels

------
duxup
That was a very long video considering the content.

